# 2 10' inch subs or 2 12' inch subs...hmmm



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I have 2 10's and my friend has 2 12's.

As far as I know 2 10's have beter, cleaner, crisper sound....while 2 12's are more "distorted" , and sloppy

Correct if im wrong.

Which is the best choice ?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

A general statement like "10s are clean and 12s are sloppy" is a very difficult statement to make. When it comes to audio, there are so many variables that come into play that any general statement will have numerous counterexamples. I've heard sloppy 10s and ultra clean and accurate 12s. That said, _generally_, in the right enclosure and on lots of clean power, a 10 will have better transient response than a 12 and a 12 will play lower without distortion than a 10. However, this is not always the case. What I recommend you do is figure out your budget and head over to a reputable stereo store (I recommend Magnolia Hi-Fi if they are in your area) and listen to their subs, see what you like, and then search around for the best price.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

keep in mind Magnolia Hi-Fi is gonna be high end, I only know this because Best Buy bought them out and every installer that works with me dreuls over the chance to work at a bay there, if they have em, we haven't even been told. It's like samo said there are a lot of factors, how you have them wired, who makes them, the material the cone is made out of, high pass low pass or all pass settings, where your gain is set, even down to the RCA's you use. The amount of power the amp is pulling or not pulling due to too small a gauge wire. I've had a guy I work with challenge another guy to a installer challege so to speak. He said give him something as small as 500 dollars, and buy the same set of subs and amp and he can make it sound 5 times better just on the install of the product itself, theres something to be said for that. i have two RF 12" HE2s running off of a 700s I have it rigged for SPL right now, but I could just as easily set it up for sound quality.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

A sub is only as good as it's enclosure.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

The reason why 12's that you hear might sound distorted and not as nice as your 10's is that people are using crappy amps. It takes a lot more power to power 2 12's than 2 10's. It is true that in general a 10" sub is tigher and more crisp but a 12 will hit lower and harder.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I have 2 Jl Audio 12 inch subs. I dont have alot of power running them but they sound clean, Thats what I went for on this setup So I disagree with this statement, its all about the quality of the equipment


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> *A sub is only as good as it's enclosure. *


Exactly. A co-worker of mine has two 12s on 350w in a pre-made box and I have 1 10 on 100w in a custom box I built myself. Everyone that's heard the two says my setup plays deeper, more accurately, and louder.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> *A sub is only as good as it's enclosure. *


Id have to agree also. I have two tens and they sound really good in the box I have. It has to do with the internal air volume of the box and the amount needed by the sub.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2002)

im gonna favor my 12" s, i have 2 bazooka 12" s powered by a bazooka el 1500 600 watt amp. it has clean bass, and it hits all my low frequencies. tomarrow, im gonna install the full dynamat trunk kit, i cant wait to hear it. i know some people think they can only get good bass out of expensive subs, but if you look at how the bazooka el1204's are made and what material is used, they have some of the strongest cones out there. it sounds great, and for only 700 bucks i got the whole setup. i know the people with car alarms hate me!



> you dont have to run faster than the bear, only faster than the SLOWEST man running from the bear


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

tens are good for rock and metal, twelves good for rap. 10's and 12's are just as loud as one another but 12's will hit the lower tones better.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

One more thing. It's not what you have, it's how it's installed, which is what will make or break your system. A bad install will make great equipment sound average or bad, but a good install can make even average equipment sound great because the system can play at its full potential. Just another 2 cents from an installer.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I agree with wickedsr20 100% again. My subs are really old but sound really good.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

i totaly agree with the enclosure thing. i have computer program to help design and i own a woodshop to make my own speaker boxes. i had (then sold) two JL 10's in a single bandpass firing at each other tuned from 110Hz down to 43Hz runing an eclipse 4 ch 50watt per ch amp bridged to 2ch and the computer said 119db. when i put it in my 92 ser i pretty much had to tie things down. did not get accual reading but for the setup it [email protected]#kin' pounded


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> i have computer program to help design and i own a woodshop to make my own speaker boxes


 You have a computer program, that can give you the dimensions and airspace??
?? Where can I get it retail or somehow get a copy ??

Sounds interesting... I dont wanna spend $140 for a box


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

> "You have a computer program, that can give you the dimensions and airspace???? Where can I get it retail or somehow get a copy ??Sounds interesting... I dont wanna spend $140 for a box
> "


yes i do and yes it does but you have to have the model number of the sub (which it has over 6000 on file) or the actual electrical and physical property of the speaker. all of which are with the piece of paper on the inside of the cardboard box it came in( all but the cheapest anyway)

this is the kicker though the program is about $130 dollar for the software and 350+ page manual, or less if you want online manual.

but if you think that your tastes in music will change or you get different sub this saves you from buying another box that is substandard for another $140. and understand if you build a box to a set of speakers that you have, you cannot put another set in them without compromising sound of the new sub. in other words one set of speakers one box, another set of speakers another box.

if you need plans i can do that
hope this helps let me know
email me [email protected]


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Shweet, but.... may I have the name of the Program??


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

here you go man, hope this helps
http://www.ht-audio.com/bassbox.htm
email with questions


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

This Saturday, I will buy some subs......
But I am debating now... on MtX Subs or AlPiNe?????


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*MTX or Alpine*



PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *This Saturday, I will buy some subs......
> But I am debating now... on MtX Subs or AlPiNe????? *


There is really no comparing the MTX subs with the Alpines (if you are talking about the type R subs). I have 4 10" Alpine Type R subs in my car right now, and they are without a doubt some of the best subs I've used (and I've been through some subs). They do require a little more power than the MTX's though. So I couldn't really recommend you get the Alpines until I know what amp you are gonna run on them.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

ha..... either MtX 6000, or 8000 series two-channel amp.
However, there is a 760watt Pioneer amp for sale this week for only $170.........
So this week Im am once again debating....
1.)MtX 6000 or 8000 series subs and Amp
2.) Pioneer Amp?
3.) Alpine Subs?
How much are two-channel alpine amps anyway??


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

a few things:
first. the pioneer amp is 760w (peak, according to the website) which means that RMS will be about 380w (if you don't understand why i can tell you).

second. i compared the 6000 and 8000 series amps and which one are you thinking? according to the website they list 2 different wattages per amp(12.5 volts and 14.4volts, you most likely will be running 12.5 volts so you need to adjust accordingly)

third. when you go look at amps ALWAYS read RMS power, that is all the power you can get out of an amp.

finally it sound like you are going to have a bass happy sound for your car what are your plans for mids and tweets?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I got 4 kenwood speakers, with tweets along teh top of teh speaker, so I am set for that... I just want some
Great quality sound, at a powerful rumble


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

sound like that would work(provided you have at least a small amp to them) what did you think about the bassbox program?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

ordered it........ should be coming in soon.. however, I would love a free version of it


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

we all would.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

are "Polk Audio 10' SUBS" any good?


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*Polk Audio*



PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *are "Polk Audio 10' SUBS" any good? *


I personally haven't been too impressed with anything from Polk Audio since they got rid of the Db and DX series. Even the Polk Momo's leave a lot to be desired (especially for the price of them). Their mids and highs now are mediocre at best. Their new GNX or GXR seiries subs just don't cut it in my opinion.


----------

